
Vuzix to build 'Smart Glasses' with transparent displays - AharonH
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/6/2686410/vuzix-nokia-smart-glasses-transparent-display-hud
======
dkersten
Head mounted displays with both transparent and opaque displays have existed
for a long time, but have so far been both expensive and low resolution.

High resolution ones exist too, but have typically been extremely expensive.
Opaque 720p ones were about $1500 last time I checked and really high res
panoramic industrial/military ones were about $100K a few years back.
Transparent ones were typically more than opaque ones.

I haven't looked into whats available in a couple of years, so I imagine
they've come down in price a bit, but I can't help but wonder what resolution
and price the ones in the article will be. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly
surprised, as I have a few applications for HMD's that I'd love to try, but
just have not found any that are cheap/high-res enough yet.

